# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  هوشبری بهتر است یا پرستاری

## hsam

سلام خدمت دوستان من بین این دو رشته موندم لطفا با دلیل بگید کدو از نظر سختی کار درامد اینده ادامه تحصیل وجهه عمومی ساعت کار و استخدام  حقوق و هر موضوع مهم دیگر در این زمینه بهتر است لطفا در مورد سایر رشته ها بحث نکنید

----------


## seyed sajjad

هرجوری حساب کنی پرستاری بهتره
هم استخدامش راحت تره و هم حقوقش بیشتر از هوشبری ه

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Defne

> سلام خدمت دوستان من بین این دو رشته موندم لطفا با دلیل بگید کدو از نظر سختی کار درامد اینده ادامه تحصیل وجهه عمومی ساعت کار و استخدام  حقوق و هر موضوع مهم دیگر در این زمینه بهتر است لطفا در مورد سایر رشته ها بحث نکنید


تاپیک تکراری.
شماچرااینقد تاپیک تکراری میزنی؟
همین تاپیکتم بهترین رشته ی علوم پزشکی تجربی
 لینکت کردم که درباره سوالتون بحث شده.
لطفا ازایجاد موضوع تکراری بامحتوای تکراری خودداری کنید .
ممنون.

----------


## Defne

دررابطه بادرآمد هم:
درامد رشته ها
درسته پست اصلی چند رشته خاص زده ولی خود تاپیک به تمام رشته های تجربی پرداخته.میتونه کمک دهنده باشه.

----------


## hsam

> هرجوری حساب کنی پرستاری بهتره
> هم استخدامش راحت تره و هم حقوقش بیشتر از هوشبری ه
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk


در مورد حقوقش چیزی نمی دونم با این حال این تفاوت حقوق  که ازش صحبت می کند در چه حدود می باشد در مورد استخدام  چیزی که می دونم توی استان ما نزدیک به 200 نفر ورودی پرستاری دانشکاه دولتی و ازاد برای ورودی مهر ماه وجود دارد و این بدون در نظر گرفتن شهرستان های دارای علوم پزشکی در استان ها مجاور ماست این در حالی است که رشته ی هوشبری تنها 20 نفر پذیرش دارد  و به طور کلی در کل کشور در دانشگاه ازادرشتهی هوشبری فکر کنم فقط در سه محل تهران مشهد و شاهرود پذیرش شدبا این وجود اگه پیش بره پرستاری در استان ما دیگه ارزش خودش رو از دست می دهد وتنها در استان های بزرگ مثل تهران بازار خوبی خواهد داشت و در سایر مناطق اشبا می شود و روند استخدام دشوار تر می شود و این چیزی است که من ازش می ترسم اما با این حال استخدام در رشته های علوم پزشکی بهتر از سایر رشته ها می باشد

----------


## afshar

سلام . الحق شرایط و بازار کار پرستاری بهتره 
 البته همه سختی ها رو هم لحاظ کنید . چون شما خط مقدم برخورد با بیماران و خانواده های آنها در مراکز درمانی هستید 
 ساعت کاری بعضا بالا در برخی مقاطع سال و اتفاقات ناگوار و یکنواختی محیط و ...

----------


## alisol1250

حقوق هوشبری بیشتره کارش کمتره ولی حساس تره
ولی پرستاری استخدامش از هوشبری خیلی بیشتره

----------


## hsam

> حقوق هوشبری بیشتره کارش کمتره ولی حساس تره
> ولی پرستاری استخدامش از هوشبری خیلی بیشتره


لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید حقوقش چقدر بیشتره  و اصلا الان توی چه رنجی است یه جایی نوشته بود حداقل حقوق پرستاران یک میلیون 800 باسه امساله .....در مورد استخدامش باید گفت که درسته استخدامیش تعداد کمتری می خواد اما پذیرشش خیلی کمتره تو ی هر استان در حدود 25 نفر روزانه قبول می شه ازادم فقط سه جا پذیرش می شه اما پرستاری تا دلت بخواد حتی شهرستان های استان ها هم پذیرش می کنن ممنون

----------

